# Honda 6500 generator threw a rod



## Patrick Doyle (Apr 18, 2017)

I was running my 6500 watt honda yesterday and I heard the engine speed up quite a bit, so I started to walk over to it to see what was going on. But before I got to it it started knocking and threw the connecting rod threw the top of the block. So it looks like the internal governor failed. My question is will the gx390 honda clone blocks work on this generator? I could buy a block kit for $170. And get it back up and running again.


----------



## cmartyn (Mar 17, 2017)

I would say probably not. I would beg Honda for the engine code for that and order one. I bet it won't be as expensive as you think. That generator probably has a somewhat specific block. For example the oil fill and drain appear to be different than normal. And there are a boatload of tapped holes for shrouds and whatnot. That's very unfortunate. Do these even have an internal governor or do they rely on the electronics and throttle control motor? I don't see a governor on the parts diagram. Anyhow, best of luck with it. I have been eyeing an EU7000is, same motor but with fuel injection. I would hope that they would design the throttle body to shut down when the ECM fails in that thing as opposed to leaving it up to the gods as to what happens with the 6500.


----------

